# What fabrics are safe for rats?



## ratfish (Dec 11, 2021)

Just saw an unresolved thread on this topic and I need to know so I can make them blankets for their baskets in their cage, what fabrics are ok? I was thinking of getting them cotton or something along that line as I can't find a website with fleece with print on it affordably, anyone have any tips?


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

I use old bed sheets,t shirts and fleeces.You could see if any friends or family have any old clothes or bedding they want to get rid of.


----------



## iniquis (Mar 25, 2021)

ratfish said:


> Just saw an unresolved thread on this topic and I need to know so I can make them blankets for their baskets in their cage, what fabrics are ok? I was thinking of getting them cotton or something along that line as I can't find a website with fleece with print on it affordably, anyone have any tips?


Anything their claws can't get snagged in should be good to go in my opinion. People say not to use anything that breaks apart in long threads, so I simply just avoid that. It's easy enough to find other kinds of materials anyway.

I use fleece & I got a pack of small blankets for cheap from Etsy awhile ago. You can use them as hammocks and they also cover half a CN floor panel each. Etsy is great for specific things. 








6 Pack of Pet Blankets Size Options Soft Polar Fleece - Etsy


This Pet Blankets item by ArkwrightHome has 389 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Philadelphia, PA. Listed on Dec 23, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

I think cotton is a great option for rats! I use cotton bed sheets and flannel pillowcases. If you have thrift stores in your area you can get these for cheap. I personally don't like fleece as I find it holds a lot of urine smell even after thorough washing. Also my rats seem to chew it up way more than cotton fabrics.


----------

